# my duh moment



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Most of you beautiful knitters probably allready know this, but I just discovered it. When knitting a garment from the top-down and you want to try it own to check the size or length, you just slip the stitches off the needle and onto a piece of yarn or dental floss. You are then able to try it on. I tried this with a top I was knitting and discovered I couldn't get it on because the neck was too small. I was able to frog the cast on stitches and onto circulars ....saved the garment...fits great now.
Hope this helps someone else out there.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good reminder. Thanks.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

cool


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the info


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Good for you,your learning the tricks of the trade,whenyou have finished your jumper you will have to post it.Keep up the good work.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Since I knit mostly on circulars, I use the cables in lieu of the waste yarn or floss. When I want to try on the garment, I add a couple of extra cable lengths and put the endcaps on in place of the needles. 

I've heard you have to be careful with floss, though. If it moves through your work too much and is not coated, it could make small cuts in your stitches.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

That's my number one reason for knitting top down....to see if it fits (I usually wind of making changes), before it's finished!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So clever. And I have made many sweaters knit from the top down, but never thought I could try them on while in progress.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

It did - I'd never heard of this. Thank you very much.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great information! Thanks!!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

cd4player said:


> Since I knit mostly on circulars, I use the cables in lieu of the waste yarn or floss. When I want to try on the garment, I add a couple of extra cable lengths and put the endcaps on in place of the needles.
> 
> I've heard you have to be careful with floss, though. If it moves through your work too much and is not coated, it could make small cuts in your stitches.


This is what I do, so don't have to run the yarn through and then put back on needles. Adding the length of cable is quick and easy. I just finished a top down sweater and it fits perfectly because I did this all the way down!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I will try this too.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Now why didn't I think of that. That is a great idea. I am in the middle a top down for myself and was wondering if it was as small as it looks. I'm off to try your suggestion right now. Edith M


----------



## dlinn (Nov 1, 2011)

what are you meaning when using the term "Frog" ?

Thank you


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

dlinn said:


> what are you meaning when using the term "Frog" ?
> 
> Thank you


Rippit, Rippit

Ripping out your work.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

THanks for the post. Useful info.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the idea


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cd4player said:


> Since I knit mostly on circulars, I use the cables in lieu of the waste yarn or floss. When I want to try on the garment, I add a couple of extra cable lengths and put the endcaps on in place of the needles.
> 
> I've heard you have to be careful with floss, though. If it moves through your work too much and is not coated, it could make small cuts in your stitches.


I do the same thing. I would be too worried putting the stitches onto scrap yarn and then back onto the circulars..... might lose one of those buggers. Plus.... who has the time to do that.... just shove the stitches, add a connector and another cable and just give it a try on. I only SOMETIMES put the end caps on. They usually don't move too much when trying it on.

Do NOT use dental floss, though. It is sticky and will cause your stitches to become uneven in the row in which you did your "try on". Also, dental floss can harm your yarn.... causing little bits to stray... think 4ply becoming 3 ply because the dental floss is cutting it as you pull it through. Sorry... I have learned this through experience. You can use crochet thread if you don't want to stretch your stitches. BEST if you can just add a cable, better if you use WASTE yarn, but don't use dental floss.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I hate sewing the seams. So I like bottom up on circular needles and knit the whole body in one piece using markers to separate the the back from the two fronts. Works with most sweaters.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh Oh OHHHHHHHHHHHH I get to answer this one this time!!!

When you make a mistake or drop a stitch, or need to make adjustments to a pattern, wayyyyyy back there, you remove the needle(s) and Ripppp it .....Ripppppp it.....Ripppppp it....just like a frog! When undoing just one or a couple stitches one at a time it's called Tinking.

Not a good day for a knitter when there are too many Tinking Frogs happening!!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

knitchic said:


> Most of you beautiful knitters probably allready know this, but I just discovered it. When knitting a garment from the top-down and you want to try it own to check the size or length, you just slip the stitches off the needle and onto a piece of yarn or dental floss. You are then able to try it on. I tried this with a top I was knitting and discovered I couldn't get it on because the neck was too small. I was able to frog the cast on stitches and onto circulars ....saved the garment...fits great now.
> Hope this helps someone else out there.


Pictures of my duh moment sweater. It really is quite easy to knit. kimmyz posted this one last month. & can be found at(http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=5010).


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

That is beautiful, I really like that style. Did you use bamboo yarn as is called for? I think that would be nice in cotton, maybe.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

I used the $1 Gala yarn from Big Lots which is acrylic, polyester & nylon. I think for our climate cotton might be a better choice. What do you think?



arlenen said:


> That is beautiful, I really like that style. Did you use bamboo yarn as is called for? I think that would be nice in cotton, maybe.


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

It came out great! I'm going to add this to my "to do" list


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

knitchic said:


> I used the $1 Gala yarn from Big Lots which is acrylic, polyester & nylon. I think for our climate cotton might be a better choice. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking. Just bought a big spool of Lion cotton, white, and that would be nice and cool for Yuma.


----------

